# Help with Record DML 24X



## eatsleepdrink (20 Jul 2014)

Hey all,

New to the forum and new to turning as well. Have been woodworking for a year and fancied trying turning.

I have bought a Record DML 24X all working, only problem I'm having is getting the part done bowl thats currently on there off. 

I can see the flat section for the spanner I have but don't know if theres a way to lock it from spinning or if Im missing something really obvious :? .

I have attached a picture and any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## eatsleepdrink (20 Jul 2014)

The bowl came already attached.. I can see thats screwed to the larger circle face plate part but not sure how to remove that.


----------



## Spindle (20 Jul 2014)

Hi

You hold the spindle still with the spanner on the flats you can see in the photo - then you spin the faceplate with the work attached anti clockwise, looking from the right, which will unscrew it from the spindle.

Regards Mick


----------



## eatsleepdrink (20 Jul 2014)

Thanks for that.. managed to get it off in the end! Felt better knowing which way to turn it so i didn't get it stuck on there permanently! Turned a log round and get a a wood block rounded as well.. chips everywhere!


----------



## Woodchips2 (20 Jul 2014)

It is worthwhile making a leather washer to go between the headstock and the faceplate.

Regards Keith


----------



## paulm (20 Jul 2014)

Or same idea but just a bit of plastic milk bottle or similar which may be easier to get your hands on.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Walney Col (23 Jul 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the manual for the record dml24x?
Cheers.


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Jul 2014)

Col, I have a copy of mine as a pdf if you want I could email it to you.

Steve


----------



## Walney Col (23 Jul 2014)

That would be marvelous Steve thanks. I'll send you a pm in case you can't find out my email address from the forum.


----------



## BigWing (24 Jul 2014)

I found the manual online here: http://bit.ly/1x8huIj


----------



## Walney Col (24 Jul 2014)

Thanks bigwing but that's not the manual just some miscellaneous blurb for it's successor the Mk II.
Having just got a copy of the manual kindly emailed to me by Steve I realise that what I'd really like to get my hands on is the service manual.


----------



## JimB (25 Jul 2014)

I have the manual for the DML36SH but I doubt it has much more than the other one. 27 pages in all.


----------



## loftyhermes (25 Jul 2014)

Hi Col, why do you need a service manual? There's not a lot that can go wrong, I've had one of mine for over 20 years (I've got 2) and not had a problem with either.
Steve


----------



## Walney Col (25 Jul 2014)

Hi Steve.

There's nothing wrong with the lathe I just fancied getting inside the headstock to adding a captive bolt and a headstock swivel but in order to do it I'd need to take the pulley shaft out and I wondered how difficult that would be. Not very - would be my guess - seeing as you have to do that even to change the drive belt, but one never knows.


----------



## Walney Col (25 Jul 2014)

JimB":348gqnzl said:


> I have the manual for the DML36SH but I doubt it has much more than the other one. 27 pages in all.


Hi Jim.

If it a pdf or a paper manual? Does it say anything about taking the driven pulley shaft out?


----------



## JimB (25 Jul 2014)

Walney Col":zixdnji2 said:


> JimB":zixdnji2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the manual for the DML36SH but I doubt it has much more than the other one. 27 pages in all.
> ...


Pdf not paper and yes in section about replacing the bearings.


----------



## Spindle (26 Jul 2014)

Hi

Have you looked here??

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/support/pa ... iate-lathe

Regards Mick


----------



## Walney Col (26 Jul 2014)

JimB":c5q2qtlh said:


> Pdf not paper and yes in section about replacing the bearings.



Thanks for emailing it Jim, it contains everything I needed to know.


----------



## Walney Col (26 Jul 2014)

Spindle":1q97w8zt said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you looked here??
> 
> ...


Yes I had thanks Mick, it may well be the right manual but what a strange setup they have on the record site, you have to register and be logged in to even use their "contact us" info.


----------



## midsomerdave (28 Jul 2016)

Steve (loftyhermes),
I know 2 years has passed since this was posted but I have just inherited a Record DML24X and while searching, for 2 days!, I came across this post. Is there any chance of a copy of the PDF manual you sent to chipswitheverything? The lathe is in great condition and I contacted Record to ask if I can buy a manual....but no reply (yet). My gratitude would be everlasting if you can help!
Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## midsomerdave (28 Jul 2016)

Ahhhh....sorry, his name was walney col!


----------



## loftyhermes (28 Jul 2016)

Dave pm sent.
Steve


----------



## midsomerdave (28 Jul 2016)

Steve, that's just bloody brilliant and amazingly fast. Thank you.
Er.....I don't know how to answer that PM....shall I type my address in here?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jul 2016)

The PM will have a "reply" box under it. You've only just got enough posts to PM.


----------



## midsomerdave (28 Jul 2016)

Thanks Phil....I think I've cracked it now. It's sitting in my outbox...is that because Steve's offline or I need more posts?


----------



## nev (28 Jul 2016)

midsomerdave":2i0qzka3 said:


> Thanks Phil....I think I've cracked it now. It's sitting in my outbox...is that because Steve's offline or I need more posts?



PM's remain in outbox until they are read by the recipient.


----------



## midsomerdave (28 Jul 2016)

Steve....you're a blooming diamond!
Thanks so much for that...I can (dare!) try it out now.
Much appreciation, good site this...I'm in!
Regs,
Dave.
PS....thanks to the others that helped too.


----------



## greenstick (25 Sep 2017)

Hi, don't know if anybody might be looking at this topic now but if anybody would consider sending me a copy of the DML 24 manual I would sure appreciate it, I've just picked one up in as new condition but without a manual and am a relative newbie, many thanks.....


----------



## Doofusme (26 Sep 2017)

Hi

Best thing to do is register on the record power website http://www.recordpower.co.uk/login
and then send a request to there technical help dept requesting the manual, they are very helpful and quick,

Regards
Phil


----------

